# Flying Dutchman Blades



## Bryan Bennett (3 Jan 2013)

Hi to all.I have just bought some Flying Dutchman Blades from [email protected]. Mike has told me that he sends quite a few to the UK.At the moment I am BANNED from the work shop by a overprotective wife due to me having a very heavy cold.So I would appreciate any feedback if anybody has had the pleasure of using these blades,as they seem to have a very good reputation.

Bryan Bennett


----------



## Chippygeoff (4 Jan 2013)

Hi Bryan, I have used most makes of blades and I have found Mikes Flying Dutchman blades to be the best. I cut hardwood all the time and use the ultra reverse blades and they are just brilliant.


----------



## Harbo (4 Jan 2013)

Great blades I use his metal cutting ones:







Rod


----------



## Bryan Bennett (4 Jan 2013)

Thank you for your posts looking forward to using them.

Bryan


----------



## boysie39 (5 Jan 2013)

Bryan , +1 for Mikes Blades .


----------



## Bryan Bennett (5 Jan 2013)

Wife gone out had a couple of cuts with the blades,the next project is a door number plaque in the shape of a dragon,s head for my younger daughter.I am using some 3/4 oak recycled from a old table.The first impression of the blades are good.On the completion of the project I will be able to give a accurate account how the blades have been.I have been using a No 2 blade from Hobbies,this blade a No 3 FD-Ultra Reverse,they do not do a No 2,I have sent for some No 1,s.Will let you know how the No 3 blades performs soon.

Bryan Bennett


----------



## Bryan Bennett (8 Jan 2013)

Have been cutting 3/4 Oak tried No 3 reverse ,was a little too thick,changed to No 1,which I received in the post today,the blades are BRILLIANT in future FLYING DUTCHMAN for me.I have not broke a blade yet,before was using HOBBIES YELLOW blades.Comparing prices Hobbies are £1 35p for a doz,Flying Dutchman are £1 93p a doz.
I receive the blades by Air Mail in around 6 to 7 days,Mike despatches them same day when ordered.

Bryan Bennett


----------

